# eJabberd mit MySQL - plain text passwords?



## DeluXe (5. Oktober 2008)

Abends zusammen,

ich hab gerade einen Jabber-Server aufgesetzt und ihm nun zu guter letzt - neben ICQ, AIM und MSN - noch MySQL beigebracht.

Was mich nun jedoch etwas stört, sind die im plain text gespeicherten Passwörter...

Weiss jemand ob die aktuelle Version von ejabberd irgendeine Art von Verschlüsselung oder sonstigem beherrscht, bzw. wie man es ihm beibringen kann?
Ich kann da beim besten willen nichts "sinnvolles" er-google-n.


Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------

